# looking for a jig template  help



## aussieturner (Sep 18, 2014)

hi guys 
 am wondering if i can get a little help
 i'm chasing a scanned copy of a jig   craft supplies used to stock  its the keith rowley ear ring stand round jig 
the one for marking out the drill holes for the ear rings 
im sure someone here has one  they can put on their scanner and copy so i can get  one made  for me  down here in australia
 thanks guys


----------



## FredWillU (Sep 18, 2014)

Give me about two hours, I think I have the jig plans in my shop, but will take a few moments to find them. I'll let you know.


----------



## FredWillU (Sep 18, 2014)

Troy, I have the PDF file. Let me know where and how you would like them.


----------



## wyone (Sep 18, 2014)

Can you upload the template to the Library?  Then anyone can get it.


----------



## FredWillU (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll see if I can make that work. Sometimes things don't like the way I do them.....


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 18, 2014)

That may depend on the plan being copyright protected.


----------



## aussieturner (Sep 18, 2014)

FredWillU said:


> Troy, I have the PDF file. Let me know where and how you would like them.





wyone said:


> Can you upload the template to the Library?  Then anyone can get it.



have sent pm and mentioned about it getting added to library


----------



## FredWillU (Sep 18, 2014)

It does have Craft Supplies logo so I suppose they hold the rights.


----------



## KenV (Sep 18, 2014)

That is a Keith Rowley design.   Have seen the layout with demenseons (other than at the craft supply kit and jig).  Will look for it.


----------



## KenV (Sep 18, 2014)

The ring holder is from Keith Rowley's book on projects.  A google search of "keith rowley earring stand" had a woodcentral post with the dimensions for the hole circle and hole sizes.


----------



## FredWillU (Sep 18, 2014)

Copy of earring jig attached


----------



## aussieturner (Sep 18, 2014)

FredWillU said:


> Copy of earring jig attached



yep that what i am after thanks fred


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Sep 18, 2014)

FredWillU said:


> Copy of earring jig attached



Thanks for that, how many pages are on there, as I only get the first page of 4.
Kryn


----------



## Nikitas (Sep 18, 2014)

I looked at that jig and I can make them from acrylic all day long....Cool idea!


----------



## KenV (Sep 19, 2014)

Here is the tutorial that is the source for the drilling guide.

Keith has not been hanging out here for some time, but used to be our librarian.

How to make an Earring Stand | Syzygy Woodworks


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Sep 20, 2014)

KenV said:


> Here is the tutorial that is the source for the drilling guide.
> 
> Keith has not been hanging out here for some time, but used to be our librarian.
> 
> How to make an Earring Stand | Syzygy Woodworks



Thanks for that Ken.
Kryn


----------

